# Have I just done something really stupid



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am 6dp2dt. Last night dp and I got a bit amorous which ended in us both having an orgasm. Tmi. Anyway now I'm worried I could have done something wrong to my embryo.  Help.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

There's actually a poll on here about who had orgasms on 2ww and it actually has a higher rate of BFPs in those that did from what I remember, many ladies have spontaneous orgasms in very early pregnancy especially when sleeping, also don't forget those lucky enough to have natural BFPs would probably be having them all the way through to cover ov

Good luck 

L xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Lily, you know that way Im now just looking for things that aren't there? Im worrying about everything right now   but thats quite reassuring about the BFP's xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Been there got the tee shirt   

I despise the 2ww so much

I will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks xx


----------



## Coombiesgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Hiya, on my second ICSI I had an orgasm in my sleep, I thing it was 5dp3dt and I was worried as well, actually I felt fruity   the whole 2ww and after and it turned  out I was pregnant and had my DS. Today is my OTD for my third and last ICSI and unfortunately is negative, but I new it didn't work this time because I didn't feel the same as last time and certainly no orgasm. In my humble opinion having an orgasm during 2ww is a good sign as  it directs more blood to the uterus but as I said this is my opinion only based on my personal experience. Good luck xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Coomiesgirl, 
Thanks for your kind words, especially as you must be feeling really ****ty today. Im so sorry it didnt work and I can only say I know how you feel. Everyones comments have put my mind at rest and I hope it is a good omen and may even help things along especially as my lining isnt overly thick. 
Good Luck to you, if you decide to go again xxx


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

I had two during my 2ww and got a BFP - I was so worried when I heard it might be bad for implantation! x


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cinnamon, firstly massive congratulations, and like you when I woke up this morning after dtd last night I immediately  thought what have I done? But its all great reassurance. Thank you so much. And I hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------

